# Fun Poll - Can you pick Brazilian Rosewood from photo lineup?



## YJMUJRSRV (Jul 17, 2007)

gone fishing


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Fun! You need to make this a Poll. I'd guess 2, possibly 6 and maybe 4 too.

Pete


----------



## YJMUJRSRV (Jul 17, 2007)

gone fishing


----------



## Phlegethon (Dec 18, 2009)

going with second one . . . now, question of the day is, when are you going to give the results of this entertaining poll?


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

they all could be Brazilian Rosewood. id say 2 & 7 
heres a few samples 
Exotic Wood rosewood, brazilian


----------



## YJMUJRSRV (Jul 17, 2007)

gone fishing


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

1,2, & 6 ???


----------



## dodgechargerfan (Mar 22, 2006)

I'll say 2, 5, and 7


----------



## bobb (Jan 4, 2007)

Not sure if 7 is correct but is has a better sound than the other pictured woods.


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

2,5,6.

I have zero knowledge, fwiw


----------



## YJMUJRSRV (Jul 17, 2007)

gone fishing


----------

